

Women earned a majority of 2012 doctoral degrees in 33 STEM fields - solson
http://www.aei-ideas.org/2014/01/women-earned-a-majority-of-2012-doctoral-degrees-in-33-stem-fields-can-we-stop-calling-it-a-national-crisis/

======
VLM
You can pound on a small portion to increase to meet the goal of making the
total increase.

The crisis is some STEM grads make more than minimum wage. This must be
eliminated by all means necessary, such as intense PR to push the supply /
demand equation. You can do the divide and conqueror boys vs girls thing to
distract the proles from the real purpose.

